# Help with e46 engine bay clean



## Brodhurst (May 15, 2011)

Hi guys

I have a 2001 e46 coupe with 40,000 miles, the engine bay is really grim as the previous owner had a couple of oil leaks. I've been reading all the forums but can't find any pics of exactly what parts I will need to cover. I've only ever degreased motorbike engines. 

Cheers

Brodhurst


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Different people will tell you you dont need to cover anything, just keep pressured water away from the alternator, abs and ecu. Others will say keep the engine running.

Me? Im not that brave and use Flash APC, a couple of brushes and cloths on my 2002 E46.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Leather it in degreaser, agitate as required then pressure wash off just don't aim the pressure washer directly at anything for any length of time or get too close.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Just use an open end hose or the hose sprayer and rinse the whole engine lightly, I just didnt rinse the top left section where the brake fluid goes. BMs are fine with water going on them.

See pic 1 top left:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217823


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

E46 320d...

Spray it with APC, aggitate, blast the hell out of it...
I dont cover anything up and I do this every week..No probs yet


----------



## vince (Jan 1, 2009)

Irrespective of what anyone might say, Im always nervous about electrics and water damage. 

Im doing my bay this week. Tape off into square sections, APC spray cleaner, brushes to agitate (i use paint brushes) and two cloths...one to remove grime, the other to wipe to a clean finish. 

On oil leak areas...degrease, brush in and wipe off as above. 

Its not as quick as jet washing no doubt but the job gets done with no potential problems.......just my two pence worth :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I used to jet wash my E36 engine on a regular basis, no probs with electrics, a bit of common sense & you'll be fine.:thumb:


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

TheGav said:


> E46 320d...
> 
> Spray it with APC, aggitate, blast the hell out of it...
> I dont cover anything up and I do this every week..No probs yet


every week?!?!?


----------



## Flipsacoin (Mar 29, 2011)

Your engine won't be very differnet from mine (E36)

Go for anything that has a wire/terminal, even plug in items. Takes 5 minutes and piece of mind. Cover as much as you can or need to, slaughter in AG Engine and Machine Degreaser, agitate with a couple of different sized brushes, open hose rinse, shut bonnet, run engine for a few minutes, wipe up any pools of water, slaughter engine in AG Vinyl and Rubber Trim, shut bonnet, run engine for a few minutes, wipe up any residue/pools, job done. Will take you half an hour.


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

Youre seriously going to tape your engine bay off in small sections hahaha?


----------



## Brodhurst (May 15, 2011)

Anyone got any pics of the bits to cover/avoid? im gonna try this tomorrow i think if I'm brave enough lol!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

No need to cover.

Have a read of this:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217823


----------



## vince (Jan 1, 2009)

dohc-vtec said:


> Youre seriously going to tape your engine bay off in small sections hahaha?


Yes...and your point is?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

^^ Overkill maybe?? No need to tape it off.


----------



## nadeem786 (Mar 4, 2008)

E46 320i. No issues, however, I use APC and sprayer with MF's. All fine.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

bigmc said:


> Leather it in degreaser, agitate as required then pressure wash off just don't aim the pressure washer directly at anything for any length of time or get too close.


+1

and I always put the engine on to help dry off....

No need, without doubt, no need to cover anything up these days on a modern(ish) car...unless you are a right numpty with no common sense...

Check out the studio section for certain people using a PW in an Enzo engine without covering anything up....

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I start with the engine cold, or very slightly warm, no more than that as the chemicals tend to dry up quickly, and that's not too good.
Not running during cleaning.
The get the Surfex (or whichever degreaser or APC you use) and cover everything.
Brush selection out and go round cleaning it all.
Open ended hose to rinse.
I have an exposed induction kit/filter so I try to avoid getting that too wet.
Never had a problem with any electrics suffering, and my cars an old Mini, so slight proof there that you don't need to panic too much about it all...
Dress plastics and rubber


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

These engine bays are pretty resilient, either wrap exposed terminals with cling film, or pre-spray with WD-40.

A good coating with de-greaser/APC, agitate and rinse with an open flow.

Key areas that need caution marked below.


----------

